# wasting ammo



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

Thought I would post up some targets from today, I was planning on posting one of these for the contest but since I have no printer I could not print the target so I figured oh well.... i'm not much of a shot anyway!

7 yards Springfield 9mm 1911

[img:960:1280:6d2e8c93ce]http://www.myweb.cableone.net/jblex/9mm-1911.jpg[/img:6d2e8c93ce]

7 yards Taurus 605 38special laser off

[img:960:1280:6d2e8c93ce]http://www.myweb.cableone.net/jblex/38nolaser.jpg[/img:6d2e8c93ce]

7 yards Taurus 605 38special Laser On

[img:960:1280:6d2e8c93ce]http://www.myweb.cableone.net/jblex/38-withlaser.jpg[/img:6d2e8c93ce]


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, that's not bad 

Those targets are a bit larger than the ones to print, otherwise I would say to use those... Sorry dude


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

yeah np

mabey I can get some printed up at the office, co-workers might look at me funny but, they do that anyway!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Destro said:


> Thought I would post up some targets from today, I was planning on posting one of these for the contest but since I have no printer I could not print the target so I figured oh well.... i'm not much of a shot anyway!
> 
> 7 yards Springfield 9mm 1911
> 
> Looks to me like you are getting them all in the killzone. That is all that matters.


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

Yeah but at 7 yard I know alot of guys that would punch one big ragged hole. Yeah I can usually get most of them in the Kill zone but I am inconsistant, mostly because of not shooting much. 

What I should have said is I am not much of a target shooter put a rabbit or something similar running across a field and I will roll it, I just have yet to figure out how to get nice groups slow firing on a target.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, I'm not as good as I wanna be either. I shoot good enough to get the job done, but not nearly as good as I see some targets that are posted on various gun sites.

Overall, I am satisfied w/ what I do w/ my SW99. I can't shoot that well with any of my other guns - I mean, I do shoot "decently," w/ the others, but am best w/ that 1 particular gun.

Considering I have a left hand that shakes sometimes, and eyesight that isn't the greatest, I think I'm about as good as I can get..

Consistentcy is my problem. I can bullseye 1 or 2 shots in a row, but then I start to spread out


----------



## ocharry (Jun 7, 2006)

hey destro,,,, we just put a new high tech printer on the puutter here at the house,,,and we have the old one sitting in the box,,, it is an hp 700officejet all in one ,,,everything works fine ,,we just needed one that was better with pictures,,,,, how about $50 bucks and we pay the shipping,,, i know this is not the place for this,,,and i will probably get flamed ,,,but i'm just tring to help out,,,,,on both ends


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

Hey thanks for the offer I just am really anti printer I have one in the closet that works I just refuse to pay more than I paid for the printer for Ink cartridges. And I have a space issue so I do most of my printing at work and let them pick up the tab. But really thanks for the offer it sounds like a good deal maybe someone else here can jump on it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a Canon i860 inkjet - I really like it because it prints text as fast as a laser printer, and it also has seperate color ink cartidges. So, I don't have to throw away 1 "color" cartridge (like the HP ones) when just 1 color inside runs out - I can replace ONLY the color I need.

But, I hear ya


----------

